# rep problem



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, as you know, i'm ALWAYS really helpful, EXTREMELY funny, and generally awesome.

So it's obvious that people rep me all day, every day.

but for some reason, a lot of them aren't getting through to me.

please have this looked into.

cheers.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Not disputing any of what you have said mate as I am positive it is the case, but it would appear that most of those helpful, extremely funny and generally awesome posts for whatever reason aren't appearing anywhere on the forum.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Negged...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

hamsternuts said:


> but for some reason, a lot of them aren't getting through to me.


How do you know?

L


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

mine dont come through either loz


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

lorian are you actually taking me seriously? :lol:

cos i MUST be getting repped at least once hourly.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i've just repped you for getting Lorians attention


----------

